
9 ways to accelerate your learning and stay on the bleeding edge - zthoutt
https://hackernoon.com/9-ways-to-accelerate-your-learning-and-stay-on-the-bleeding-edge-532ac3381846
======
tobetobe
Best advice i have ever received in my entire life. Although i know this
internally i wasn't able to make it actionable. I had to read it one a blog to
decide to act on these ideas myself.

